# so does anyone like the electric green tetras glo fish made?



## ElectricBlueJD (May 4, 2012)

Im thinking about doing a 55 gallon with 12 of the glofish, 12 neon tetras, and a pair of german rams  would this setup work? 
what could i add if this would be a good setup? no corys tho, ill be using gravel.
could i possibly add 4-6 upside down catfish?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Glo-fish are actually Danios. They would prefer a neutral-alkaline ph and hardness....

Also, are you dead-set on using gravel? Play sand is super cheap, and cories love it.


----------



## Sam Crow (Apr 20, 2012)

I think he is referring to these....










They are the Tetra variety (most you usually see are Danio).

I like these fish myself and may get a few in the future. Some dislike the genetically altered fish, and I respect that opinion. Since they were created for the purpose of monitoring pollution, and later sold to hobbyists, I have no problem with them being on the market. 

I've never kept German Rams, so I can't speak on the compatibility. I'm sure others here can better educate us on that. 

I'm planning a future Tetra tank, and I may add some of these to it. Still unsure.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

ElectricBlueJD said:


> Im thinking about doing a 55 gallon with 12 of the glofish, 12 neon tetras, and a pair of german rams  would this setup work?
> what could i add if this would be a good setup? no corys tho, ill be using gravel.
> could i possibly add 4-6 upside down catfish?


I would suggest against the German Rams unless you have kept them before.

It is better to start with the Bolivian Ram as they tolerate temperatures between 72-80 F. The German Ram likes 82-86 F which other tropical fish cannot be kept in.

The Bolivian Ram is beautiful and easier to keep.

The German Blue Ram is also a bit more aggressive and tolerates only soft water.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

redchigh said:


> Glo-fish are actually Danios. They would prefer a neutral-alkaline ph and hardness....
> 
> Also, are you dead-set on using gravel? Play sand is super cheap, and cories love it.


I agree, once you get into it you might wish you went sand. I wish I did.

I have so many plants in my tanks and I have cories with gravel now.

They are fat and happy but I wish I had sand.

-----

Also if I were you I would choose to get around 20 Neons and no Glo-Fish. The Neons tend to school better than the Danios and look much better when in a LARGE school like that.

Check out some videos of large school of neons. 

-----

For the upsidedown catfish you should have at least 5. Just make sure you don't overstock.

Have you considered a Bristlenose Pleco. You could even get an Albino one.

---

*Have you considered plants?*


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I like them.. I like how much larger they are than the danio variety. I wish I could do a tank with them, some danio, and glass catfish.. just a weird looking tank. But I'm already in trouble for starting a shrimp tank so I'm assuming this tank will never happen.. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

